# The CampingSurvival.com Paracord Giveaway!



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

In order to help us launch Paracord Forum, the fine folks over at Camping Survival have donated an impressive prize pack for one lucky winner here on site. 






​
*The Prizes:*

Gladding Black Paracord - 100 Feet

Gladding ACU Digital Paracord - 100 Feet

Paracord Bracelet Blue Camo by Survival Braid

Paracord Bracelet Woodland Camo by Survival Braid - Large

Paracord Keychain Woodland Camo/Black by Survival Braid

Black Paracord Shoelaces/Bootlaces - 72"


*To enter you must complete one of the following, then post to this thread: *

Like us on FaceBook

Follow us on Twitter

Add us on Google Plus



*Drawing:* 

We will close this thread on September 1st and hold a drawing on September 2nd. We will select one winner who will have 24 hours to claim their prize. If the winner does not claim within 24 hours, we will redraw until a winner has claimed. 


_No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to Paracord Forum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by September 1st, 2013. Void where prohibited. Free shipping to anywhere in the lower USA excluding Alaska and Hawaii. Winner subject to International shipping and custom fees._


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

Liked on Facebook! Consider me as entered!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Followed on Twitter.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Liked on good ol bookface


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

Gotcha on all three! ya know.. just in case...


----------



## knothere (Jul 19, 2013)

Liked on FB Put me in for giveaway!


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, we're off to a good start!


----------



## Mythos (Aug 2, 2013)

Liked on Facebook. Here's hoping I can win.


----------



## Nomis_Mahp (Aug 2, 2013)

i did all 3 because i cannot read properly -.-


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm excited!


----------



## Monte4283 (Jul 20, 2013)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## Ash4211 (Aug 3, 2013)

Liked you on Facebook!


----------



## Ash4211 (Aug 3, 2013)

Following you on Twitter (AshBG)


----------



## Ash4211 (Aug 3, 2013)

Following on Google Plus too


----------



## cdboi (Aug 3, 2013)

Liked on facebook


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

Liked on Facebook,this is going to be good.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

Followed on Twitter !

Thanks for a great giveaway !


----------



## Southern_cordist (May 8, 2013)

Liked and followed! Count me in!


----------



## MWood (Aug 6, 2013)

Liked on Facebook


----------



## Apyl (Aug 6, 2013)

Did all three


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

Liked !


----------



## catsraven (Aug 7, 2013)

google plus


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

This is a bump so all the new members know to enter this contest!


----------



## Jerry-D-Young (Aug 8, 2013)

Liked on Facebook

Great package. Camping Survival is a great place. I shop there occasionally.

Good luck to all.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## az82ce (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok, I am following on some site that I had to sign up for. I do not use these social networks


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

They are a great shop, and they have done wonder in helping us promote them and vice versa. The owner is a great guy I really like talking to.


----------



## nealhardin (Aug 9, 2013)

liked on facebook


----------



## GrapeApe (Apr 11, 2013)

Liked and followed.


----------



## mountainman (Aug 9, 2013)

Liked on facebook.


----------



## Sparky_D (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't do FB or Twit, but I do have G+.

Following and +1'd


----------



## gypsyangel81 (Aug 9, 2013)

liked on Facebook


----------



## fancy1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Liked!!


----------



## BEPrepared2go (Aug 9, 2013)

Fantastic site...I'm sold


----------



## beverlyjohnson58 (Aug 10, 2013)

Liked on Facebook

Followed on Twitter

Followed on Google Plus


----------



## medic265 (Aug 10, 2013)

Liked on FAcebook! I'm in!


----------



## HarleyCharlie (Aug 10, 2013)

On deployments, I always enjoyed creating "housing amenities" using paracord & seeing what everyone else was able to come up with. Oh, the memories! As a FNP (fairly new prepper), I'm sure I could put some to great uses. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## Cj3200 (Aug 10, 2013)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## Questor (Aug 9, 2013)

this is one of only two Social Media I use.
the other is Prepared Society.
oh well, I can get by without.


----------



## madnana (Aug 10, 2013)

Liked on FB


----------



## wingnut (Aug 10, 2013)

facebooked it


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 10, 2013)

Liked on Facebook. That's an awesome pack, I hope I win. Name under which I liked was Xenos, by the by. Two different email addresses-one for Facebook, one for everything else.


----------



## Booger (Aug 10, 2013)

Liked on facebook


----------



## justincredible3 (Aug 10, 2013)

liked on facebook!!!
THANKS


----------



## jlday70 (Aug 7, 2013)

Followed on Twitter.


----------



## avnsteve (Aug 12, 2013)

Liked on Facebook! Consider me entered!


----------



## LittleDebCath (Aug 12, 2013)

Liked on facebook


----------



## sugarhillgirl (Aug 13, 2013)

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 14, 2013)

Liked you on FB, and followed on twitter and google+.


----------



## Gambit007 (Aug 14, 2013)

Liked on FaceBook!


----------



## Ken (Aug 15, 2013)

Liked on FB


----------



## ParacordPrepper (Aug 15, 2013)

Liked on FB, nice giveaway.


----------



## bmt_fire (Aug 16, 2013)

Liked on facebook. Always love contests....even though I never win.


----------



## Toffee (Aug 16, 2013)

Now the whole world knows that I have a facebook and like paracord haha


----------



## valannb22 (Aug 16, 2013)

Got you on Facebook, Twitter, and Google +


----------



## badman400 (Aug 18, 2013)

Liked on FB! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## dewoody (Aug 18, 2013)

So many good places now to use instead fb or ... 
De Woody


----------



## Dzynr (Aug 20, 2013)

Liked on FB


----------



## nat3d (May 30, 2013)

liked and entered


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

followed on google plus, thanks!


----------



## SHOOTER13 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm in Austin...Thanks !!


----------



## rbwdriven (Aug 23, 2013)

Liked on FB and also google +.

This is really cool.

I keep looking at all the bracelets and things that can be made out of the cord.


----------



## bigrick (Aug 23, 2013)

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## Glittermomma (Aug 23, 2013)

Done, done, and done!


----------



## rsdcountry (Aug 23, 2013)

I Love u Man


----------



## NV1T (Aug 23, 2013)

*Paracord for antennas*

I use hundreds of feet of 550 paracord for hanging longwire antennas for my ham radio station. My house is surrounded by tall trees, so I need lots of it. Where can I get 1000' foot spools cheap?

Cheers,
NV1T


----------



## deeann1954 (Aug 9, 2013)

Liked on Facebook & Google+


----------



## Guttergoddess (Aug 23, 2013)

FB for the win


----------



## HiCountry (Aug 23, 2013)

*Paracord giveaway*

Liked on FB. And love paracord. Its cool to have a site promoting all the uses of this wonderful product/tool.:cheers2:

HiCountry Rick


----------



## MsSage (Aug 10, 2013)

Liked on facebook


----------



## JTHTTK (Aug 23, 2013)

Did All 3. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## SirRobert (Aug 9, 2013)

I got ya covered on Face Book


----------



## edparton (Aug 23, 2013)

*paracord giveaway*

consider me entered at Facebook...


----------



## prepmonkey (Aug 23, 2013)

Done!


----------



## badman400 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm in. Liked on FB and Followed on Twitter!


----------



## VirginiaJim (Aug 23, 2013)

*OK Thanks!, Send me one or more giveaway prizes*

Been using Paracord since my Civil Air Patrol Cadet days in the '60s. Like duct tape, it is a symbol of American industrial ingenuity.


----------



## rw65hdd (Aug 9, 2013)

I am in, facebook


----------



## darinu (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm in on facebook.


----------



## farwarden (Aug 24, 2013)

followed on Twitter


----------



## chshrkt (Aug 24, 2013)

Followed on Twitter


----------



## SirRobert (Aug 9, 2013)

pick me pick me....lol


----------



## daveyboy (Aug 24, 2013)

I havrd liked on FB. Sign me up for the competition please


----------



## hawk20011 (Aug 24, 2013)

Liked On Facebook!


----------



## 90DaySurvival (Aug 24, 2013)

*Paracord Giveaway*

Tweeted! Could really use the cord. Trying to make a paracord hammock!


----------



## MPM (Aug 24, 2013)

Liked & Followed x2


----------



## wingspar (Aug 25, 2013)

Liked on FaceBook, but I use a different name there, so if I win, let me know so I can confirm.


----------



## piratemike (Aug 26, 2013)

*Liked*

Liked this on facebook. Good luck and thanks.


----------



## lisanbilly (Aug 26, 2013)

*liked on facebook*

liked on facebook but under own name by myself there.


----------



## VirginiaJim (Aug 23, 2013)

How do I claim the wonderful prize I am sure to win? I have liked on Facebook.


----------



## truggles (Aug 24, 2013)

I thought that it said that I had to do them all three so I had to create a google- account... oops 

maybe that will inspire them to pick me though!!!!!


----------



## Selvune (Aug 28, 2013)

followed on google plus


----------



## urbanprepper (Aug 29, 2013)

followed on twitter!


----------



## pipewelder (Aug 20, 2013)

Im in on fakebook


----------



## bigrick (Aug 23, 2013)

Is the winner going to be emailed or will it be posted here?


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry to be late guys. I forgot yesterday was Labor Day and I was out of town at a BBQ. 

Today's winner is paracordist.

If you are paracordist you have 24 hours to send me a private message with your shipping information. 

Thanks again to Camping Survival for this terrific donation and everyone please stay tuned for the next contest coming up shortly!


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

Sweet! Congrats paracordist!


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

Congrats Paracordist


----------



## VirginiaJim (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats Paracordist. Guess I should have the word "Paracord" in my use name


----------



## Ken (Aug 15, 2013)

Congradulations Paracordist


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations! Woohoo!!!


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

Congratulations Paracordist!!!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats Parcordist! Did you claim your prize yet?


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

They did not. 

Sorry guys I've down for the count with a wicked cold. 

Today's winner is MrParacord

If you are MrParacord you have 24 hours to claim your prize. 

Again guys, sorry for the delay. Daughter started school and brought home this killer bug.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks! How do I claim my prize?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry you don't feel well. Hope you get well soon. I was so happy to win that I forgot to mention that.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

Congrats buddy!

Just send Austin a PM with your name and address, and it will get to you!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

Austin said:


> Sorry to be late guys. I forgot yesterday was Labor Day and I was out of town at a BBQ.
> 
> Today's winner is paracordist.
> 
> ...


 well darn


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

congrats MRparacord


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

Congrats MRparacord


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Today my prize arrived. Thanks Paracordforum.com and Campingsurvival.com


----------

